# S3 Drive Select: What does "Auto" do for Engine/Transmission???



## 91BaseGuy (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a 2015 S3 with the magnetic suspension option. Under "Individual," I can feel the difference between "Comfort," "Auto," and "Dynamic" settings. "Auto" is in the middle. Okay, fine.

But regarding the setting for "Engine/Transmission," what does "Auto" do? It is not a medium setting, like it is in "Suspension." To me, it feels just like "Dynamic."

Or ask another way, if I did not have the magnetic shocks, would I feel any difference in "Engine/Trans" between the three settings?


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

91BaseGuy said:


> I have a 2015 S3 with the magnetic suspension option. Under "Individual," I can feel the difference between "Comfort," "Auto," and "Dynamic" settings. "Auto" is in the middle. Okay, fine.
> 
> But regarding the setting for "Engine/Transmission," what does "Auto" do? It is not a medium setting, like it is in "Suspension." To me, it feels just like "Dynamic."
> 
> Or ask another way, if I did not have the magnetic shocks, would I feel any difference in "Engine/Trans" between the three settings?


I have An S3 without Magride. "Auto" I believe is not a medium setting, even for the shocks. I believe "Auto" just constantly switches between Comfort & Dynamic by itself, based on your driving, such as sudden changes in speed, aggressive steering inputs, hard braking, etc. For non Magride S3, it changes the Steering feel, Exhaust valves(sound), Transmission shift points, Idle in gear increased to 1100+RPM, & perhaps throttle response(this I couldn't tell the difference).


----------



## 91BaseGuy (Mar 15, 2015)

I still don't get it.

What does "Auto" for "Engine/Transmission" really do? It does nothing as far as I can tell. Are we to believe "Auto" is constantly varying the shift-speed between "Comfort" and "Dynamic," on some sliding scale, based upon our driving? 

Likewise, am I to think the engine's throttle map is varying between Dynamic and Comfort when set in "Auto," based upon my driving? I do not think it is at all.

Instead, if I set the transmission to "S" (using the shift-lever), my engine and transmission are now in Dynamic, regardless of what the Drive Select "Engine/Transmission" setting is... So why does Drive Select even offer an "Auto" choice under Engine/Transmission?

Does anybody understand this?


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Good question. If it randomly changes from S to D and sport to comfort for all the settings this would be a bit unpredictable and likely annoying.


----------



## 91BaseGuy (Mar 15, 2015)

Revolver1966 said:


> Good question. If it randomly changes from S to D and sport to comfort for all the settings this would be a bit unpredictable and likely annoying.


I agree, but doesn't AUTO imply a variable shift, with Comfort at one end of the range of adjustment, and Dynamic at the other? That's what AUTO implies to me. But the car definitely does not do this.

In fact, the only thing that MIGHT be auto is the magnetic shocks. For Engine/Transmission, Steering, and Engine Sound, AUTO = Medium, and does not very or adjust, regardless of how I drive.


----------



## ssincl3 (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been driving in auto now for the last couple days...for the first time...(I've have it for eight months) and I notice it basically drives in comfort mode all the time but when you do som'n aggressive it shifts to dynamic feel. While you can shift to sport at anytime auto does it for u when u didn't plan to punch it. But I've felt the steering tighten up and the acceleration stronger when I do rapid maneuvers. I feel it's changes things independently...not all the settings go directly to dynamic. I still want to verify that part tho. It would be nice to have a middle ground tho. Maybe it's too much to ask since I have individual setup too. I should be just satisfied that I can even change ride quality...many of my friends can't even change their seat height in some of their cars.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I seen some A3/S3's drive select that has a 5 option 'Efficiency'. I've been wondering what that mode is.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

*S3 Drive Select: What does &quot;Auto&quot; do for Engine/Transmission???*

This is my big question because Audi's terminology has been lost in translation on these VW/Audi hybrid models. I can understand how an S6 would do this stuff. 

Everyone, from VW to Lamborghini, calls the different modes sport or race (add track for those lucky few). 
My experience with the DSG box and the Mk6 vs Mk7 GTI behavior (aka the S3 except for some marketing stuff) has confused me as well. My assumption is the car, somehow knows I got off a congested state highway and turned into an empty rural road that is longer yet takes less time (my anti-hybrid argument is fast cars are time savers) and when I start flooring it out of corners prior to a hard braking action, it says "he wants S transmission mode" and does it. 
My experience also says the DSG isn't super smart in picking the gears I want in many situations (my love comes from the combo of M mode + a nice pair of aftermarket paddles).


----------



## ssincl3 (Sep 25, 2014)

Started driving in "auto" recently to see what happens to the car. Now I have problem! My gearbox keeps holding shifts way longer than it used to even in comfort mode. With light throttle in comfort or auto it used to shift no later than 2500 RPM now it goes all the way to 3500-4000! That only used to happen in dynamic or when I punch it. I think the computer is acting up or som'n. Haven't taken it to the dealer yet. I'm sure som'n is wrong too because I use to paddles to upshift sooner but as soon as it goes back to auto shifting the RPMs rise and drops a gear or two. I hope it's easily solved and doesn't hurt my mpg.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

ssincl3 said:


> Started driving in "auto" recently to see what happens to the car. Now I have problem! My gearbox keeps holding shifts way longer than it used to even in comfort mode. With light throttle in comfort or auto it used to shift no later than 2500 RPM now it goes all the way to 3500-4000! That only used to happen in dynamic or when I punch it. I think the computer is acting up or som'n. Haven't taken it to the dealer yet. I'm sure som'n is wrong too because I use to paddles to upshift sooner but as soon as it goes back to auto shifting the RPMs rise and drops a gear or two. I hope it's easily solved and doesn't hurt my mpg.


Maybe auto actually remembers how someone drives and makes a tweaked profile for each? 
Driving it in comfort for awhile will likely reverse this.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I believe the settings for engine/transmission changes the throttle response time for the engine, and the speed of the shifts for the transmission. 'Sports' mode for the transmission changes the shift points, and how long it keeps the higher RPMs before decision to shift.
I have drive select on my A3, and this is the behavior I see/feel. I made my 'individual' mode do dynmaic for steering as I always like the tighter steering, but comfort for the transmission. I call this my 'wife' mode. The shifts are longer and thus smoother and less abrupt and the engine less punchy, which are both independent of S vs D mode.

At least, this is my experience.


----------



## Golf R (May 24, 2012)

FWIW, I found this in the UK specifications brochure:

*Audi drive select* changes vehicle characteristics by
adapting power steering assistance, accelerator and
gear-shift response (for models with S tronic). The
system also influences other optional equipment
through 5 available modes: comfort, auto, dynamic,
efficiency and individual. The efficiency mode adapts
the engine characteristics, enables free-wheeling
mode with the S tronic transmission and engages
the climate control and the optional adaptive
cruise control into an efficient fuel-saving setting.

https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/production/PDF/PriceAndSpecGuides/a3-s3.pdf.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sound like essentially nobody knows what Auto is, even Audi.


----------

